# 1st Generation 1984 Maxima Dream



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't know if i wanted to post this in the maxima or skyline discussion, but since I have a maxima i decided to post here. My idea is to replace the 2.5 inline 6 maxima engine with an rb26dett. Is this even possible? I was thinking about using a 6 sp tranny and i have no idea how it could be connected to the diferential. I don't even really know if an rb26dett would fit in the engine bay. My plan would be to have a really fast car that looks like it has 30 days until it makes it to the junkyard. It's current motor right now is in excelent condition for having 250,000 on it. But those miles are adding up and one of these days, if i plan on keeping this 1st generation luxury sedan from the 80s i would eventually need to swap the motor. I figure i swap it with an rb26dett. What would be involved (besides lots of money)? I also have a feeling that i could blow up or something if i do something so complicated like this.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Anything is possible with lots of $$$$. Not sure about the fit, but the 84 maxima has a pretty large bay. Anyone else want to chime in?


----------

